# Sunnyvale: NIMBYs threaten Stevens Creek Trail extension.



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Some good information on objections to this trail extension through Sunnyvale, Los Altos and beyond:
- Cyclelicious » Sunnyvale: NIMBYs threaten Stevens Creek Trail extension



> The next and final meeting takes place Monday June 8, 6:30-9:30pm at Senior Center, 266 Escuela Avenue, Mountain View, and your voice needs to be heard. For speaking points, please visit this page. You are also invited to email your comments regarding this trail to the city of Sunnyvale, which is the lead agency for this feasibility study. The deadline for public comment is June 10, so act quickly.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Is there an update on this? I missed this post until now and did not submit.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't seen anything on the project BLOG:
- Stevens Creek Trail Connection Blog


----------

